
Twitter says it's sharing more of your data, and users are not happy - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/24991/twitter-says-its-sharing-more-of-your-data-bitcoiners-are-not-happy
======
mesarvagya
It reminds me of a famous quote "If something is free, you are the product"

~~~
persepoliisi
I hope people would get this someday.. good to live in hope.

------
ShorsHammer
What % of infosec/privacy-focused and crypto users will move to the
alternative/s due to this?

Surely it's a minuscule amount if any, they are addicted to it like a drug and
won't leave at all, complaining and feeling persecuted is all they have.

Twitter played their hand well and could easily go further down the line
without any consequences.

------
persepoliisi
Twitter.. please go away. MI5 officials spying users ?... Oh no thanks

------
markandrewj
Cool, cool.

